# Metal To Resin Confirmed



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GW will start the switch to resin on the 28th of may my sources have confirmed just now.
here is the list with prices 


41-60 COMMANDER DANTE £10.50
53-60 LOGAN GRIMNAR £14.50
55-61 THE EMPERORS CHAMPION £9.50
48-63 SPACE MARINE CHAPLAIN WITH JUMP PACK £10.50
44-60 DARK ANGELS COMPANY MASTER £10.50
48-61 SM LIBRARIAN IN TERMINATOR ARMOUR £14.50
53-61 NJAL STORMCALLER £14.50
41-61 ASTORATH THE GRIM £12.50
43-60 ABADDON THE DESPOILER £14.50
43-61 HURON BLACKHEART £10.50
50-61 ORK WARBOSS WITH ATTACK SQUIG £14.50
50-63 ORK BIG MEK £14.50
50-65 ORK PAINBOY WITH GROT ORDERLY £10.50
46-61 ELDAR AUTARCH WITH POWER WEAPON £10.50
46-62 THE AVATAR OF KHAINE £22.50
46-63 HARLEQUIN DEATH JESTER £10.50
46-64 HARLEQUIN SHADOWSEER £10.50
47-61 COMMISSAR YARRICK £10.50
47-63 IMPERIAL GUARD LORD COMMISSAR £9.50
51-61 TYRANID ZOANTHROPE £15.50
51-63 TYRANID TYRANT GUARD £15.50
51-64 TYRANID HIVE GUARD £15.50
51-65 TYRANID BROODLORD £15.50
57-61 BROTHER CAPTAIN STERN £14.50
57-60 LORD KALDOR DRAIGO £14.50
57-62 CASTELLAN CROWE £10.50
57-63 INQUISITOR COTEAZ £10.50
45-60 DARK ELDAR ARCHON £9.50
45-64 LELITH HESPERAX £10.50
45-63 URIEN RAKARTH £10.50
45-61 DARK ELDAR SUCCUBUS £9.50
56-60 TAU ETHEREAL WITH HONOUR BLADE £9.50
83-62 CHAOS EXALTED HERO £9.50
83-63 CHAOS KHORNE EXALTED HERO £10.50
86-60 EMPIRE CAPTAIN WITH HAMMER & PISTOL £9.50
92-60 WOOD ELF HIGHBORN WITH GREAT WEAPON £9.50
84-60 DWARF LORD WITH HAMMER & SHIELD £9.50
84-61 DWARF RUNELORD WITH GREAT WEAPON £9.50
90-60 SKAVEN WARLORD £9.50
90-61 QUEEK HEADTAKER £10.50
90-62 DEATHMASTER SNIKCH £10.50
91-61 VAMPIRE LORD £9.50
89-60 GRIMGOR IRONHIDE £10.50
89-62 BLACK ORC BIG BOSS £10.50
87-60 CARADRYAN £10.50
85-61 DARK ELF ASSASSIN WITH TWO HAND WEAPONS £9.50
81-60 MALAGOR THE DARK OMEN £12.50
10-61 URUK-HAI WITH CROSSBOWS £14.00
10-62 URUK-HAI BERSERKERS £14.00
08-61 GOTHMOG (PELENNOR) £20.50
05-60 ELROND AND GIL-GALAD £15.00
10-60 SARUMAN AND GRIMA £15.00
02-60 GANDALF THE WHITE £20.50
04-60 ARAGORN (THE BLACK GATE) £20.50
04-62 THEODEN (HELM’S DEEP) £20.50
04-61 BOROMIR (ITHILIEN) £20.50
09-60 SULADAN THE SERPENT LORD £20.50
08-62 THE DARK MARSHAL (RINGWRAITH) £20.50
05-61 DAIN AND BALIN £15.00
97-60 SKULLTAKER £14.50
48-40 MARNEUS CALGAR AND HONOUR GUARD £36.00
48-41 SPACE MARINE TECHMARINE WITH SERVITORS £25.50
55-40 BLACK TEMPLARS SWORD BRETHREN SQUAD £25.50
48-42 SPACE MARINE STERNGUARD VETERAN SQUAD £25.50
48-43 SPACE MARINE VANGUARD VETERAN SQUAD £25.50
53-40 CANIS WOLFBORN £30.00
43-40 NURGLE DAEMON PRINCE £21.50
43-41 CHAOS SPACE MARINE RAPTORS £25.50
43-42 DEATH GUARD PLAGUE MARINES £25.50
50-43 BOSS ZAGSTRUK £14.50
50-40 GHAZGHKULL THRAKA £22.50
50-41 ORK TANKBUSTAS £25.50
50-42 ORK BIG MEK WITH SHOKK ATTACK GUN £23.00
46-41 ELDAR RANGERS £20.50
46-42 ELDAR DARK REAPERS £23.00
46-44 ELDAR STRIKING SCORPIONS £23.00
46-40 ELDAR FARSEER AND WARLOCKS £20.50
51-42 TYRANID LICTOR £15.50
51-40 TYRANID HIVE TYRANT £36.00
51-41 TYRANID PYROVORE £21.50
45-40 DARK ELDAR INCUBI £23.00
45-41 DARK ELDAR MANDRAKES £20.50
56-40 TAU SNIPER DRONE TEAM £23.00
83-42 ARCHAON THE EVERCHOSEN £30.00
83-43 CHAOS LORD ON DAEMONIC MOUNT £22.50
83-41 CHAOS DRAGON OGRE SHAGGOTH £36.00
86-41 LUDWIG SCHWARZHELM £22.50
86-40 KURT HELBORG £22.50
82-41 THE GREEN KNIGHT £22.50
82-40 KING LOUEN LEONCOEUR £30.00
92-42 WOOD ELVES TREE KIN £30.00
92-40 ORION KING IN THE WOODS £22.50
92-41 WOOD ELVES TREEMAN £36.00
84-40 THOREK IRONBROW £36.00
84-41 DWARF GYROCOPTER £23.00
84-42 DWARF BOLT THROWER £23.00
90-40 SKAVEN WARPLOCK JEZZAILS £30.00
91-40 VAMPIRE COUNTS VARGHULF £21.50
91-42 COUNT MANNFRED £22.50
91-41 VAMPIRE COUNTS BLOOD KNIGHTS £61.50
88-41 KROQ GAR £40.00
89-44 GOBLIN SPEAR CHUKKA £18.50
89-43 SAVAGE ORC GREAT SHAMAN ON WAR BOAR £15.50
89-41 ORC WARBOSS ON WYVERN £40.00
89-42 GOBLIN ROCK LOBBER £23.00
89-45 GORBAD IRONCLAW £30.00
89-40 AZHAG THE SLAUGHTERER £55.00
85-41 DARK ELVES REAPER BOLT THROWER £18.50
08-40 THE DARK LORD SAURON £25.50
08-42 GULAHVAR THE TERROR OF ARNOR £30.00
08-43 MORDOR TROLL CHIEFTAIN £25.50
02-40 THE FELLOWSHIP OF THE RING £37.00
97-42 FLAMERS OF TZEENTCH £15.50


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Makes sense for them to go to resin. Is it me or does it look like some of these resins are going to be more expensive than the metals?


----------



## vraksianrebel (Jan 14, 2011)

yeah looking at it the prices are going up about 2-4 quid each, the harlequins are 8 at the mo and 12 in new prices, if the same holds true wraithguard are going to be 12quid a model that takes the piss something cronic


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

fuck it anyway. I can't believe they are putting prices up on this stuff. The resin had better be good quality or gw will have a very angry email from me. if ir is forgeworld quality, i will be very disappointed. Thanks for the info B&K


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

yes some have increased in price, but then again you have two weeks to pick them up in metal from GW direct so buy now if you can. 

the resin stuff will be called "fine cast range" from now on


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

btw i am extremely shocked by this move, never thought i would see the day.


----------



## Synack (Apr 8, 2008)

Typical GW


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

silly to actually switch to resin... they have millions of children who do not know how to handle it and will poison themselves with it then GW will get millions of law suits over it and our game will go down


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

If the prices are going up, then it makes forgeworld more tempting.

I would rather pay £10.20 for a forgeworld commissar than £9.50 for the GW one.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> silly to actually switch to resin... they have millions of children who do not know how to handle it and will poison themselves with it then GW will get millions of law suits over it and our game will go down


resin isnt poisonous and all products carry warnings and instructions, failure to follow the instructions and warnings are what causes problems and thats not GW's fault so they dont get sued for it.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

However I am sure that switching to resin would be a rather bad idea. I mean consider the fact that they have so much money invested into pewter casting technology combined with the fact that resin can be quite haemful, especially to little kids.

I also notice that the entire range has not been converted to resin yet. One can only hope that this means more new models to come out soon. If wraithguard were to increase in price again it would be a proper pisstake. £120 plus warlock is faaar too much for a single troops choice. Nothing should really be that expensive (assuming they are raised to such prices. They are currently priced the same as harlequins so they could be £12 each after increase.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

They've made them more expensive than Forgeworld in some cases which is an odd direction. £14.50 for Njal the Storm Caller when it's £14.30 for Tyberos from Forgeworld.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> They've made them more expensive than Forgeworld in some cases which is an odd direction. £14.50 for Njal the Storm Caller when it's £14.30 for Tyberos from Forgeworld.


Don't forget that Nigel has psychic powers!


----------



## nogginthenog (Sep 8, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> resin isnt poisonous and all products carry warnings and instructions, failure to follow the instructions and warnings are what causes problems and thats not GW's fault so they dont get sued for it.


Its more complicated than that, resin dust is carcinogenic , its a lot more than 'small parts that can be swallowed' dangerous, in my other hobby, building model aircraft the resin cockpits and detail sets we use to improve on the original kits are covered in warnings about it, they tend to be restricted age sales because of this too.

Bear that in mind doing any conversion work to resin figures.

Most people are aware of this of course, but little jimmy may not be, and to be honest, having 'warning, carcinogenic compound' on the box may not be the best way to attract new hobbyists.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

nogginthenog said:


> Its more complicated than that, resin dust is carcinogenic , its a lot more than 'small parts that can be swallowed' dangerous, in my other hobby, building model aircraft the resin cockpits and detail sets we use to improve on the original kits are covered in warnings about it, they tend to be restricted age sales because of this too.
> 
> Bear that in mind doing any conversion work to resin figures.
> 
> Most people are aware of this of course, but little jimmy may not be, and to be honest, having 'warning, carcinogenic compound' on the box may not be the best way to attract new hobbyists.


They'll more than likely be using the non-toxic resin that Warmachine etc use just now. Not the Forgeworld deathresin.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> btw i am extremely shocked by this move, never thought i would see the day.


With you on that one, I'm genuinly shocked!


----------



## nogginthenog (Sep 8, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> They'll more than likely be using the non-toxic resin that Warmachine etc use just now. Not the Forgeworld deathresin.


One would hope so, thats closer to plastic than resin in makeup though I believe.

Pricing seems very odd too, the one at the very top of the list is Dante, which is the exact same price as the metal one, yet other stuff has gone up quite a lot, it seems quite arbitrary.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I can't believe this either given all the problems of Resin.... I can see GW loosing business and money if this is really true... 

Not Doubting you Bits, just when I've had every GW staff member I've spoken to swear blind its a load of bollocks, seems weird to suddenly have it confirmed.

That, and if its really happening on the 28th of may, you'd think they'd have posted something on the website about it by now.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

And I even went as far as using the panic button: http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> With you on that one, I'm genuinly shocked!


Gonna 3d this.


The "upcoming models" will be damned interesting, will GWs models up even more in quality now that they will use resin instead? I hope so, would be ace


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

this is an interesting move in any case, if they use the plastic non toxic resin, aslong as the molds come out with high quality it will be interesting to see, it may become pricier but at the same time converters will have an easier time putting models together. if this 'shift' fails though, they will lose ALOT of business, especially with the price hike.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Bits isn't the only person confirming it, i've found this as well on gifts for geeks
http://www.giftsforgeeks.org.uk/blog/?p=570&sms_ss=facebook&at_xt=4dd1185cd45d3132,0


----------



## AlexHolker (Apr 27, 2011)

nogginthenog said:


> Pricing seems very odd too, the one at the very top of the list is Dante, which is the exact same price as the metal one, yet other stuff has gone up quite a lot, it seems quite arbitrary.


Based on one response on Warseer, that's just so people will calculate the hike on the first model, think "Oh, that's not so bad", and not notice the gouging to come.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

hm another interesting thing to note:

RAGNAR is NOT getting updated to resin... does this mean a new ragnar model is in the works?


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Well I will say this much, when it comes to plastic they have really upped the ante if you look at some of the detail on releases like the Sang. Guard, the SW upgrade sprue, all of the Dark Eldar plastics that is currently available and those that are Incoming. As long as it is not any worse for you than asbestos is I think the switch to resin could be good. I hate my "2 Ton" Dreadnought that is all metal and when it takes a fall is going to shatter instead of bouncing around. Same goes for Mephiston and all of the metal models. Hell metal models were the main reason I stayed away from the Bolter Bitches, not because of cost although that did not help, but because of them being so friggin heavy.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Still makes me wonder if this is the case... why weren't the GK metals in resin?

Then I look at the cast dates on the bottom of them, and see it was done in 2010...


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't know abou you guys but i am excited, never done a resin kit before, at least if Maelstrom is allowed to send to Aussie i'll get the new CSM IC's and retire my metal figures to the retirement cabinet.

As for resin dust i ain't worried, my lungs have copped a hammering for 45 years and i have excellent lung capacity.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> If the prices are going up, then it makes forgeworld more tempting.
> 
> I would rather pay £10.20 for a forgeworld commissar than £9.50 for the GW one.


I'll level with you, that's why I've been picking up bits from FW for a while. Years ago the price gaps was massive. A few weeks ago I was considering Bjorn the old dreadnought, then realised it wasn't much cheaper than the FW ven dread so i got the FW one instead.

Although armies won't feel as pleasantly weighted, I'm glad they're going to resin (albeit not about he price creep), metal one's have always been a pain in the ass for me.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> hm another interesting thing to note:
> 
> RAGNAR is NOT getting updated to resin... does this mean a new ragnar model is in the works?


I also noticed this, and Ulrik seems to be missing also, unless i overlooked him, I didn't see njal in PA either, this gives me some hope


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I do believe there is a few "I told you so's in order"  :laugh:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> I don't know about you guys but i am excited, never done a resin kit before, at least if Maelstrom is allowed to send to Aussie I'll get the new CSM IC's and retire my metal figures to the retirement cabinet.
> 
> As for resin dust i ain't worried, my lungs have copped a hammering for 45 years and i have excellent lung capacity.


Not much worried about the resin dust myself. I recently had to go do a pulmonary test for the company I work for and myself and another guy went. The other guy is about 6 years younger than me and has never smoked anything in his life, no cigarettes, no weed, or pickle:biggrin:. I have smoked Camel cigarettes since age 12 and have literally smoked a pack a day since I started, I am 37 now. 

We take the test and the doctor goes over the results with us, and turns to me and says: 
Doc: I can see by the results that you don't smoke.
Me: Sure I do.
Doc: Well you must not smoke that much.
Me: A pack a day.
Doc: Well you must not have been smoking for that long.
Me: 25 years.
Doc: Well, you have better lungs than that kid that you brought in with you and he has never smoked. If you quit now your lungs will have very little damage to heal up. I must admit, I have never seen this sort of lung capacity or power from someone that has brutalized their lungs for such an extensive period with virtually no damage whatsoever.
Me: Thanks ... do they have a full face respirator that I can smoke in?
Doc: Ummmm no.
Me: Dammit, ok thanks then.

My lungs could filter any damn thing ... still I am afraid of asbestos though.:scare:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Stephen_Newman said:


> However I am sure that switching to resin would be a rather bad idea. I mean consider the fact that they have so much money invested into pewter casting technology combined with the fact that resin can be quite haemful, especially to little kids.


Not strictly true, there is lots of different types of resin, not all of them are harmful, some of them are pretty much like plastic basically. 

GW products are sold to people "above 36 months" I do think they'll raise this to around 13 years old though.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> silly to actually switch to resin... they have millions of children who do not know how to handle it and will poison themselves with it then GW will get millions of law suits over it and our game will go down


Parents simply need to be on the ball. Should be fine.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

last time i checked... eating pewter wasn't that good for you either. :wink:

CP


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> last time i checked... eating pewter wasn't that good for you either. :wink:
> 
> CP


Damn good way to get copper and tin in your diet though.


----------



## Arias (Jan 8, 2011)

Its not just the price that is a little irritating, some of us just like the metal models, even if they do have a few issues. The feel is completely different and actually makes me feel I got my moneys worth when purchasing them. If the quality goes up that's awesome but for the price why would I not just buy the Forgeworld stuff as has been previously mentioned? Not to mention they are charging more for models that are most likely significantly cheaper to produce.

I'm not a doomsayer by any means and I am not gonna quit the hobby because of said change but it seems as of late that the company in general is making some pretty bad decisions, seems a little off to me.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

OIIIIIIO said:


> Damn good way to get copper and tin in your diet though.


word.

CP



..


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> I also noticed this, and Ulrik seems to be missing also, unless i overlooked him, I didn't see njal in PA either, this gives me some hope


ulrik is most definitly also missing.

Njal will never see a PA variant most likely.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well now the shock has subsided, i got to wondering how this is going to work? GW metal casting was pretty spot on for the most part, FW resin casting i have to admit has come a long way too, but resin is fragile and can be brittle and warps alot, is the fine cast stuff gonna be different to FW resin? will the packaging change? will it paint up as easy and most importantly are GW prepared for the customer service aspect of this change?

Time will tell i guess, im wondering if they intend to sneak this through or if they are going to promote it? when they changed to white metal they made a fuss about it and to be honest it was the first and last time i remember GW having a sale (to clear the lead models)


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

the problem I have is you can't kitbash resin. It doesn't cut, it shatters. It doesn't bend, it breaks. You can't clip it, you file it for dangerous resin dust. I'm just not going to buy anything not in plastic now, I guess.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

hm sale at GW for metal models before they go OOP... could be good for us who have 'metal' models we want still... might have to buy some chaos chosen if they have a sale


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

That really depends on what the definition of resin is. The brittle resin of FW models isn't exactly the same as the new PVC type resin that PP uses on their new "plastic boxes". Technically that's resin as well. I'm just hoping it'll be more like the PP style resins then the FW stuff.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Creon said:


> the problem I have is you can't kitbash resin. It doesn't cut, it shatters. It doesn't bend, it breaks. You can't clip it, you file it for dangerous resin dust. I'm just not going to buy anything not in plastic now, I guess.


I beg to differ, i have cut many resin pieces and never had one shatter. You just have to be gentle and patient. I have kitbashed some forgeworld stuff with plastic and had great results.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

There was a rumour that we would be getting resin Sisters of Battle until the new plastic ones arrive. I could see no Sisters of Battle in that list, nor any henchmen or deathcult, allot of things missing in fact. The only Inquisitor I saw was Coteaz but the other ones were missing. To come later, get plastic or get discontinued?


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> There was a rumour that we would be getting resin Sisters of Battle until the new plastic ones arrive. I could see no Sisters of Battle in that list, nor any henchmen or deathcult, allot of things missing in fact. The only Inquisitor I saw was Coteaz but the other ones were missing. To come later, get plastic or get discontinued?


Second wave grey knight release with plastic henchmen? One can dream... :grin:

Maybe their current stock of those miniatures was big enough to cope with expected demand? That would give them some time to upgrade less popular metals to their new "finecast line"


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> To come later, get plastic or get discontinued?


it's a possibility. i wouldn't put it past them at this point...

CP


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the change to resin may not be a blanket change, many of the things on that list are quite low selling items or they may just be a test batch to see if people take to it? 
we could see the three material side by side or it may just be a gradual change over, sisters have been unavailable for months already so i wouldn't read too much in to there occlusion


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

Creon said:


> the problem I have is (1)you can't kitbash resin. (2)It doesn't cut, it shatters. (3)It doesn't bend, it breaks. (4)You can't clip it, you file it for dangerous resin dust. I'm just not going to buy anything not in plastic now, I guess.


1. Yes you can

2. heat up a craft knife and it cuts like butter, litteraly

3. Yes it does, some warm water and it bends fine

4. i clip then use a knife and it works fine

While i haven't used the massive kits from forgeworld i've built up the plaguemarine and zerker kits, a dread and a ton of rhino doors. Never had any issues other than something not quite fitting and needing a quick dunk in warm water and a cut. It's also sooo much better to pin stuff unlike my metal oblits that have 4 pins each to hold them together.

Personally i'm really happy as having to carry around my 2k chaos army actually give me really bad back pains, my all plastic SM army is soo much lighter, infact i don't play my chaos anymore because having to carry it is too much for my weak nerd ass.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm with *OpTi* and *mcmuffin*, not had a real problem with cutting and converting any resin kits I've had from FW. You just need to know how to handle it and the patience to do so.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

*Citadel Fine Cast Announced...*

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=16400050a

is that it GW?!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

its not finished being posted yet, that happened with the DE announcement release too


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

dont think it needed its own thread to be honest


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah I hate the price hike and I am not worried about the resin dust for myself because I take percautions. I worry about that pre-teen and teen who don't listen or understand the dangers. The dust depending on the make up of the Resin can lead to a condition caused silicosis. I have seen it in dock works who work on building large ships and it is similar to black lung in coal miners.

Acute Silicosis can occur with exposures to very high concentrations of respirable crystalline silica over a very
short time period, sometimes as short as a few months. The symptoms of acute silicosis include progressive
shortness of breath, fever, couch and weight loss. Acute silicosis is fatal.
Cancer: Crystalline silica inhaled from occupational sources in sufficient concentrations is classified as
carcinogenic to humans. In its Ninth Annual Report on Carcinogens, the National Toxicity Program (NTP)
listed crystalline silica as a known human carcinogen, based on sufficient evidence of carcinogenicity
from studies in humans indicating a casual relationship between exposure to respirable crystalline silica
and increased lung cancer rates in workers exposed to crystalline silica dust. The International Agency
for Research on Cancer (IARC) has evaluated crystalline silica and determined that crystalline silica
inhaled in the form of quartz or cristobalite from occupational sources is carcinogenic to humans. (Group
1) .– International Agency for Research on Cancer (IARC) has determined that inhalation of silica dust,
the form of quartz , can present a CANCER HAZARD IARC Monograph 68, June 1997.
Autoimmune Diseases: There is evidence that exposure to respirable crystalline silica (without silicosis ) or that
the that the disease silicosis may be associated with the increased incidence of several autoimmune
disorders, - scleroderma, systemic lupus erythematosus, rheumatoid arthritis and diseases affecting the
kidneys.
Tuberculosis: Silicosis increases the risk of tuberculosis.
Nephrotoxicity: There is evidence that exposure to respirable crystalline silica (without silicosis) or that the
disease silicosis is associated with the increased incidence of kidney diseases, including end stage renal
disease.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

revs trying to get his thing up to be a dark disciple this month i think


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

haha, no way, I have been too slack... and in any case, I'm to dark too be a dark disciple...

Just thought I'd post this as it's now an announcement rather than just a rumour...


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

docgeo said:


> Yeah I hate the price hike and I am not worried about the resin dust for myself because I take percautions. I worry about that pre-teen and teen who don't listen or understand the dangers. The dust depending on the make up of the Resin can lead to a condition caused silicosis. I have seen it in dock works who work on building large ships and it is similar to black lung in coal miners.
> 
> Acute Silicosis can occur with exposures to very high concentrations of respirable crystalline silica over a very
> short time period, sometimes as short as a few months. The symptoms of acute silicosis include progressive
> ...


Translation: Living is bad for your health.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Except Bits already confirmed this in his thread...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

bits confirmed it, but GW has it up on their site now, without the additions.

but the second part there has me curious.

as its talking about grandfather nurgle. does that just reference the change to GW? or what is it?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

and that condition would be a worry if you worked day in day out with resin dust and didnt wear a dust mask, however every other sunday for an hour as a hobby you might just be safe if you wear a dust mask.

Just to clarify GW is classed as a toy manufacture in the UK which has some of the strictest legislation on toy safety in the world, im 100% sure they wouldn't be putting there name on a product that in anyway could cause injury or illness if used correctly.
What ever the material is it will be safe enough to be used for the purpose of model building including anything like sanding and cutting, even forgeworld resin is non toxic and a dust mask is advised because the dust is an IRRITANT not because it causes cancer or makes your cock fall off.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

bitsandkits do you know when you will get your hands on your first resin models? Would you care to do a review of them? Like show the resin next to a metal one, compare details, how it cuts, bends, glues etc.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> bits confirmed it, but GW has it up on their site now, without the additions.
> 
> but the second part there has me curious.
> 
> as its talking about grandfather nurgle. does that just reference the change to GW? or what is it?


could be more plastic/resin deamons as nurgle are currently metal......


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Could just be the Warhammer Forge Throne of.. erm.. whatshisface thing.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I won't be sorry to see metals go the way of the dodo but the price hike as got me all sorts of pissed off. Using conversion rates a Tyranid Hive Tyrant would be going from $49.50 ( I remember buying mine for 37.50) to $58.90 (all US of course). The quality best be loads better for a $9 dollar price increase!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> and that condition would be a worry if you worked day in day out with resin dust and didnt wear a dust mask, however every other sunday for an hour as a hobby you might just be safe if you wear a dust mask.
> 
> Just to clarify GW is classed as a toy manufacture in the UK which has some of the strictest legislation on toy safety in the world, im 100% sure they wouldn't be putting there name on a product that in anyway could cause injury or illness if used correctly.
> What ever the material is it will be safe enough to be used for the purpose of model building including anything like sanding and cutting, even forgeworld resin is non toxic and a dust mask is advised because the dust is an IRRITANT not because it causes cancer *or makes your cock fall off.*


My bold.

I have to dissagree there my friend, my cock did indeed fall off half way through a warhound titan project of mine because I wasn't wearing a dust mask. I now go around schools showing my shrivvled no longer attatched man-hood to Children to highlight the dangers of working with Resin whilst not taking the correct safety precautions.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

whatever it is, i am interested in what it is.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

Hopefully it's not some super cool nurgle thing for chaos space marines. Given that I just placed all the khorne imagery on everything chaos I own.


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

Not sure if you guys didn't have the whole page to see, but it's pretty clear now that the second half of the title... refers to the second half of the article... which is about Nurgle.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand its up!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't get it... What exactly is it? :S


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

ok the nurgle message was just referencing them showing off a nurgle WoC army.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

ok, sorry to all the haters, I was just excited  This is only the virtual world, please, chill out


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

MadCowCrazy said:


> bitsandkits do you know when you will get your hands on your first resin models? Would you care to do a review of them? Like show the resin next to a metal one, compare details, how it cuts, bends, glues etc.


yeah, a comparison of several different minis would be good, like a couple of infantry models and maybe some of the bigger kits (what are the biggest metal kits these days?)

do you think the collectors range will still be available? or gradually phased out? surely they won't spend a load of dollars on remaking some of those moulds?


----------



## Arias (Jan 8, 2011)

At least from the way I read the article they make it sound like these are going to be different models with better quality, not just the same models we have already seen in metal. Maybe I'm just reading it wrong though but that would be a big step to explaining the price increase on some of the models.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

well i think they will not redo the DE metal range's designs. but they might redo logan, and other metals that somewhat needed a revamp anyway


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

No Bjorn... Shame.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

So potentially, recent-ish metal models staying as is for now. And some of the old (quite crap looking ones tbh) are being re-vamped in resin?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Arias said:


> At least from the way I read the article they make it sound like these are going to be different models with better quality, not just the same models we have already seen in metal. Maybe I'm just reading it wrong though but that would be a big step to explaining the price increase on some of the models.


that would be amazing, but like *KA* said, they won't redo some of the newer minis and if they are going to totally resculpt all the old minis, i couldn't see them having the project finished in time. This could explain a lot towards why we haven't seen the thunderwolves yet...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Bayonet said:


> No Bjorn... Shame.


Bjorn will 'never' actively have a GW model. hes so easy to convert from the... how many dreads are there now? he MIGHT be made into a model for IA 11 though over from FW


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

@bayonet, i also lost my cock while working a resin model, the dust got in my wifes nose and she sneezed............


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

I doubt any of the models they've announced will be different - they were doing the switch in order to reduce costs (resin being cheaper than metal, certainly at the moment) and since they've probably adjusted it in order to use the old masters/molds, they'll be exactly the same models, just in resin - hopefully the plastic/resin mix that PP use for their "plastic kit" WM and Hordes stuff, and not the FW resin


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

fynn said:


> @bayonet, i also lost my cock while working a resin model, the dust got in my wifes nose and she sneezed............


first... OUCH!

second... shame on you not taking proper safety measures before participating in such an activity  lmao


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Shadowfane said:


> I doubt any of the models they've announced will be different - they were doing the switch in order to reduce costs (resin being cheaper than metal, certainly at the moment) and since they've probably adjusted it in order to use the old masters/molds, they'll be exactly the same models, just in resin - hopefully the plastic/resin mix that PP use for their "plastic kit" WM and Hordes stuff, and not the FW resin


'in order to reduce costs' *looks at the cost inflation bits showed* looks like they did it in order to screw us, actually.


----------



## Arias (Jan 8, 2011)

I doubt it as well Shadow, not really something GW would do and it seems like a lot of extra work and expense. It just seemed somewhat plausible with some of the expenses going up and having to make new molds for resin as it is. 

One can still hope though.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I think the Nurgle Daemon Prince will be one of the larger kits, I would say Karmazov is a pretty large kit but did not see him on the list and there was a rumour of him getting a plastic kit which doesn't really make sense.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Since I've yet to have either a metal or resin model (just the normal GW plastic), what's the advantages/disadvantages of both metal & resin?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

depends who you ask.

Metal is strong, it does not break under slight pressure like moving it from a house to a Local gaming store. but its harder to get a good mold out of.

resin is, like plastic easier to get a good mold from but it breaks easier and alot of anger goes out when it breaks.


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> 'in order to reduce costs' *looks at the cost inflation bits showed* looks like they did it in order to screw us, actually.


Eh, don't get me wrong - I'm well aware of GWs policies regarding gouging customers, I'm just saying that the price increases can't really be explained by the material change.
At least when they changed the metal composition, they had a viable excuse for the price hike re. materials cost. This time they don't even have that.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

This is a strange day indeed. I've always preferred plastic over metal, so I guess I should be happy.....i'm going to miss the weight when I pick them up though 



KhainiteAssassin said:


> depends who you ask.
> 
> Metal is strong, it does not break under slight pressure like moving it from a house to a Local gaming store. but its harder to get a good mold out of.


I have much more trouble with metal models breaking unless they are pinned.

I haven't really played with resin, so I'm hoping you wont need to pin the smaller resin models. I've heard they need washing though, so might not save a great deal of prep time.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Varakir said:


> I have much more trouble with metal models breaking unless they are pinned.
> 
> I haven't really played with resin, so I'm hoping you wont need to pin the smaller resin models. I've heard they need washing though, so might not save a great deal of prep time.


to the first part, thats not called breaking. thats called falling apart, as they are not MOLDED in those parts. Plastic and resin when you have a small, thin section it BREAKS under pressure. see: hanging vindicator shell on the backs of vindicators, turret guns for rhino chassis. CHAIN SNARES for raiders and venoms. the list goes on.

Resin works more like plastic, they need washing, but dont need to be pinned, they are lighter is part of the reason for this. but Resin is brittle, so all those thin arms or small bits break off ALOT easier


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Hmmm... Should I try and buy a Terminator Librarian whilst they're cheap and metal, or one in slightly higher quality and £2 more expensive? Probably going for the one in metal.

Midnight

EDIT: I'll go for the metal one. And Marneus Calgar with Honour Guard has gone up by £6! Jesus Christ, they didn't sell Papa Smurf too well before... Are they really worth the same as a Land Raider? I don't know, they certainly have more painting potential. But still, 6 infantry models for £36 is more than GW ridiculous. It's about FW level ridiculous.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the 'quality' wont change most likely midnight, go for the metal if you can


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Creon said:


> the problem I have is you can't kitbash resin. It doesn't cut, it shatters. It doesn't bend, it breaks. You can't clip it, you file it for dangerous resin dust. I'm just not going to buy anything not in plastic now, I guess.


As a person who 'pro builds' resin models all of what you just put is utter bullshit. You have to take different precautions when doing the above mentioned with resin models, such as using heat, but resin can react better then metals in most situations. It is much easier to get resin back on true then if you bend or warp a metal model.

Also there are literally dozens of different materials that fall under the catagory of synthetic resins. Some are harmful, some are not. Some are more fragile while others are just as durable, if not more so, then the plastics that are used to make our models currently. The type of resin used at forgeworld is a very thin, two part thremosetting resin designed to quickly flow into the fine details of the model before it sets. Due to the nature of the resin it does tend to be very fragile and the dust from it is an irritant if breathed in (have had many a resin soar throat in the past).

If GW uses the same molds as they are now, and/or somehow modify their current centrifugal casting machines to use resin then the resin that they can use can be thicker, as the current molds do not have as much details on them. Thicker resins have the perk of being less rigid when they dry. For anyone who has used Plasticard, this is made from a type of thermosetting resin called polyethylene.

Some types of plastic storage in the kitchen are also made of resin and I dunno about you, but those things are very rough and a PITA to damage.

So lets give the releases time to come out and see what they are made of,k as resin is a very loose term. While I do not welcome the overall price increase, if these models are more in line with the current plastics I will be happy as maybe I can get more then 3 types of wraithguard!

edit: Also looking at the list, Nids and Eldar seem to be hurt by the change even more then the rest of the armies. Most of you are going to end up spending an extra tenner on your armies? ZOMFG you will spend 510 pound instead of 500 pounds on your army. Eldar, where almost everyone of our must have units are still pewter are taking it in the elfass.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Also there are literally dozens of different materials that fall under the catagory of synthetic resins. Some are harmful, some are not. Some are more fragile while others are just as durable, if not more so, then the plastics that are used to make our models currently. The type of resin used at forgeworld is a very thin, two part thremosetting resin designed to quickly flow into the fine details of the model before it sets. Due to the nature of the resin it does tend to be very fragile and the dust from it is an irritant if breathed in (have had many a resin soar throat in the past).
> 
> If GW uses the same molds as they are now, and/or somehow modify their current centrifugal casting machines to use resin then the resin that they can use can be thicker, as the current molds do not have as much details on them. Thicker resins have the perk of being less rigid when they dry. For anyone who has used Plasticard, this is made from a type of thermosetting resin called polyethylene.
> 
> So lets give the releases time to come out and see what they are made of,k as resin is a very loose term. While I do not welcome the overall price increase, if these models are more in line with the current plastics I will be happy as maybe I can get more then 3 types of wraithguard!


But will it have better *quality*? That's what I wanna know! And the crafty bastards are releasing it on a Monday, so my store's shut and I can't go and get any leftovers until the Saturday... God damn, if someone takes my Terminator Librarian (Admittedly I've never actually seen one in my local store) then I'll... I'll... well, I guess I'll buy a resin one and make do with cursing their name...

Just have to try and get my Librarian this weekend. That has the annoying downside that if the new Finecast models are better quality I'll have wasted my money... Damn it all, damn it to the depths of the Warp...

Midnight


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> But will it have better *quality*? That's what I wanna know! And the crafty bastards are releasing it on a Monday, so my store's shut and I can't go and get any leftovers until the Saturday... God damn, if someone takes my Terminator Librarian (Admittedly I've never actually seen one in my local store) then I'll... I'll... well, I guess I'll buy a resin one and make do with cursing their name...
> 
> Just have to try and get my Librarian this weekend. That has the annoying downside that if the new Finecast models are better quality I'll have wasted my money... Damn it all, damn it to the depths of the Warp...
> 
> Midnight


From what read on the forums, it appears that (some?) of the models will in fact be resculpted and not the original design. Now I am even more curious and they would also explain the absence of some models from the list.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> well now the shock has subsided, i got to wondering how this is going to work? GW metal casting was pretty spot on for the most part, FW resin casting i have to admit has come a long way too, but resin is fragile and can be brittle and warps alot, is the fine cast stuff gonna be different to FW resin? will the packaging change? will it paint up as easy and most importantly are GW prepared for the customer service aspect of this change?


It will probably be more like the Warmachine resin, it's tougher and better to work with also it isn't toxic I believe. GW will have to be prepared, if not it's a massive money sinker.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I am married, with a wife who has allergies and sensitive nasal cavities, a son with bronchitis, and a lazy ass worker who doesn't police his dust very well. I avoid the things that will poison me in these situations. I do work with Resin, Flames of war tanks mostly. Some statues, etc. I don't sand them, sculpt them, heat them, or cut them. I leave them be. Cause they scare me.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well I have been thinking about starting doing commissions putting together resin models as I have all the special tools needed for it so I might start that up .


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> I think the Nurgle Daemon Prince will be one of the larger kits...


The Daemon Prince of Nurgle is one of those models I would snap up if it were in resin or plastic instead of metal; as much as anything else, it would be so much easier to convert. And I wouldn't have to use like 10 centimetres of pinning wire to keep the bugger together, like I had to with my metal Great Unclean One...


----------



## Chaplain Garrus (May 15, 2011)

Resin you say?

I'd rather the models were of greater quality, though I suppose it also means more dedication to the hobby for me, and I'll really bother to paint everything properly.

What'd enrage me is if they put the price up of paints and inks. And I mean fury in a bad way, the kind of fury like ordering the techmarine to bombard GW with hate-mail.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Garrus, if they did that, EVERYONE who was using their paints now would shift away from them to vajello, alot of people already have but more will make the switch with even more price hikes.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Chaplain Garrus said:


> Resin you say?
> 
> I'd rather the models were of greater quality, though I suppose it also means more dedication to the hobby for me, and I'll really bother to paint everything properly.
> 
> What'd enrage me is if they put the price up of paints and inks. And I mean fury in a bad way, the kind of fury like ordering the techmarine to bombard GW with hate-mail.


You should be using Vallejo anyway, which excepting a few Citadel metals and foundations, is a superior product in every way possible.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> You should be using Vallejo anyway, which excepting a few Citadel metals and foundations, is a superior product in every way possible.


i actually somewhat prefer the GW paints, save a few paints that are too watered down for their own good.


----------



## Chaplain Garrus (May 15, 2011)

Even then, they'd still make a fair bit of cash over it. People still will buy it, the number of people moving off GW paints probably wouldn't bug them so much as the people left who'd still buy the more expensive paints would probably cover the cost. Though eventually yeah they'd reach the point where enough is enough.

Happens with all products sold on mass scale, put the prices up and people will still buy. There is always SOMEBODY who will still buy.

I do prefer GW paints, I mostly stick to basics if I do buy them, Salamanders are not a colourful chapter really but I have used other paints because sometimes there is just better variety of colours elsewhere anyway.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Some GW colors are in fact better then their Vallejo counterparts. I do not call brand loyalty to any one brand, I in fact will tinker with colors to see which is the best. I prefer P3s Hawk Turquiose to the other ones. But I do own more Vallejo then others.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm actually really happy about this. Granted, both metal and resin are difficult to work with, but I'd feel much more comfortable dropping a lightweight resin model then a heavy metal one(not that I would drop miniatures on purpose).


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Geist said:


> I'm actually really happy about this. Granted, both metal and resin are difficult to work with, but I'd feel much more comfortable dropping a lightweight resin model then a heavy metal one(not that I would drop miniatures on purpose).


I feel more comfortable dropping my plastic troops that never break over my metals that bend out of shape, yes. but dropping one of my tanks has, on more then one occasion, really screwed me.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> I feel more comfortable dropping my plastic troops that never break over my metals that bend out of shape, yes. but dropping one of my tanks has, on more then one occasion, really screwed me.


I once dropped my metal Great Unclean One on my foot (because I'm a total klutz). Nearly broke my fucking foot...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I dunno about you but getting rid of a flat spot from a heavy pewter piece dropped on the floor. I have a heavy support platform that is bent. At least with resin I would only have to reglue it if I dropped it.


----------



## Chaplain Garrus (May 15, 2011)

Svartmetall said:


> I once dropped my metal Great Unclean One on my foot (because I'm a total klutz). Nearly broke my fucking foot...


Somehow I think if Nurgle could see that, he'd be proud.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah, the big parts that snap are easy to fix, its the little barely holding on sections that get me always as after the first time they snap, they tend to re-break during transport every time after that.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Well as long as Space Wolves get some love outta this i woun't give a shit about them not useing metal anymore.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Just remember you can pin resin as well. My current Forge World commission has over 2 feet of brass rod in it right now and more going in as well as some steel rods in places.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yes, we know Djinn. you try pinning chain snares though. they are super thin and are detailed to make drilling holes a pain in the ass as youd break them more times then not.

other things that might break that are thicker though, no problem for fixing and the resin is much better for it.

heres a question for you djinn. does plastic glue work on resin? i didnt try on my only resin model, Inquisitor rex.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

On some types of resin it would, not for FW resin you have to use superglue or something like that.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> yes, we know Djinn. you try pinning chain snares though. they are super thin and are detailed to make drilling holes a pain in the ass as youd break them more times then not.
> 
> other things that might break that are thicker though, no problem for fixing and the resin is much better for it.
> 
> heres a question for you djinn. does plastic glue work on resin? i didnt try on my only resin model, Inquisitor rex.


no don't use plastic glue on resin always use a good superglue and makesure the contacts are well cleaned, i assume you have washed the parts in some warm soapy water and an old tooth brush? if not do that before assembly and dryfit everything first.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

i use super glue currently for everything, but if the resin that GW is switching to works with plastic, ill switch to that as it works so much better for my plastics.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> to the first part, thats not called breaking. thats called falling apart


eh, i'd hardly call that an absolute definition, but I see where you're coming from now.

I'm quite excited to get my hands on the new models and see what they are like, shame i can't get to a store on the 23rd.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah, I hear ya. i cant either cuz its a bloody monday, i can go tuesday though when my stores open, and ironically i plan on it!

I am... indifferent to the new changes though ultimately. they have their ups and downs, but if they retain, or gain quality by becoming resin, i can not say id complain.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am going to try and get to Memphis that day.

Oh I hear you on stuff like the chains. I would honestly just replace the resin chain with some crafting wire or crafting chain (it's what they recommend in the Masterclass book).


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

its my plastic chains that got my panties in the bunch to be honest, ive broken all 4, twice now, each. so i know im going to have to set my raiders and probably venoms with custom carrying trays either holding the chains with a 'hard vice' so they dont get bumped during travel, or go buy battlefoam / custom cut foam to accomidate a glued base.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Well I like how there won't be very many metal models, but still..raising prices? Wraithguard are already expensive enough as it is, and now it's going to be more? Poor Eldar players..

Curse you GW!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Glad I have my 40 Wraithguard already. Though in resin modding them would be great!


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

Arias said:


> At least from the way I read the article they make it sound like these are going to be different models with better quality, not just the same models we have already seen in metal. Maybe I'm just reading it wrong though but that would be a big step to explaining the price increase on some of the models.


"From what I've seen of the new miniatures (*I accidentally picked one of them up without realising what it was*)"

From the article, emphasis mine. I guess that answers you question? 

I'm assuming though that the author is familiar with the current range and is not able to tell the difference between a metal and its finecast counterpart.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah most of them are going to more then likely look identical to the old ones, though i relly hope certain kits get a nice... update?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

BnK what are the numbers beside them mean anyway?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Probably catalogue numbers, at a guess.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

They are stock numbers.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

rasolyo said:


> "From what I've seen of the new miniatures (*I accidentally picked one of them up without realising what it was*)"
> 
> From the article, emphasis mine. I guess that answers you question?
> 
> I'm assuming though that the author is familiar with the current range and is not able to tell the difference between a metal and its finecast counterpart.


So, basically what they're telling us is, "We are now making some of our older minis that look a bit tired anyway out of some new stuff that costs us tons less than metal, and to celebrate how much we save on making them we're going to charge you more to buy them!"
Proof that GW has nothing to do with games or workshops, what it stands for is Greedy Wankers.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

well they had to buy all those shiny new casts is the reasoning for the price hike! >.>

Greedy Wankers is right.


----------



## Kalishnikov-47 (Jun 4, 2008)

Surely this is why they held back the Wracks and Haemonculus. So if we are lucky we get plastic Grotesques and resin Wracks and Haemonculi. Win-win in my book.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> So, basically what they're telling us is, "We are now making some of our older minis that look a bit tired anyway out of some new stuff that costs us tons less than metal, and to celebrate how much we save on making them we're going to charge you more to buy them!"
> Proof that GW has nothing to do with games or workshops, what it stands for is Greedy Wankers.


This. Have some rep for being an awesome human being.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

you mean plastic wracks and resin grotesques as the grotesques are 35 point monstrosities that stay elites where the wracks are cheap units for using as troops.

and i think if theres a second part to the wave this month, it might very well be:

Wracks, Grotesques, Haemonculi - resin
Razorwing possibly / Void Raven Bomber - Plastic


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Interesting to note that Tau Pathfinders and Vespid are not on the list, confirming the rumors of their new plastics beyond doubt.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Interesting to note that Tau Pathfinders and Vespid are not on the list, confirming the rumors of their new plastics beyond doubt.


not true.

the Delf hydra is not there either, which annoys me as thats one model id kill to have in resin rather then that monstrosity in metal...


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Grotesques are still likely to sell more, being more interesting as an elite choice than Wracks, and the checks to fulfill to get Wracks as troops make them very niche. I bet plastic Grotesques, resin Wracks.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Grotesques are still likely to sell more, being more interesting as an elite choice than Wracks, and the checks to fulfill to get Wracks as troops make them very niche. I bet plastic Grotesques, resin Wracks.


the checks to fufill to get wracks as troops. you mean taking a haemonculi?

um, more armies then not take haemonculi HQ so.


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

You forget GW wants all your money, so making them resin with the price hike makes more sense to them.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yea but if either wracks or grotesques are going to be plastic, its going to be wracks, not grotesques.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> the checks to fufill to get wracks as troops. you mean taking a haemonculi?
> 
> um, more armies then not take haemonculi HQ so.


Oh shi-

Ha. I fail at reading. Thought you needed Urien Rakarth for that. Oh well, I blame it on the "not freaking interested in these units whatsoever"-syndrome :biggrin:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> not true.
> 
> the Delf hydra is not there either, which annoys me as thats one model id kill to have in resin rather then that monstrosity in metal...


Well, if you doubt it when they are the only Tau models not on the list after them being rumored to come to plastic in the past year, I think you're exaggerating on the salt


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

im just saying, they MAY be coming, they MAY not be. not ALL the units are released that will be resin, I gave you an example, so do not count your eggs until they are hatched.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

lol. i love haemonculi in general, so i read that part.

and ive thought about the wracks and grotesques as they can make a pretty decent army list out of them, they start with pain tokens and always have haemonculi as leaders so they get more pain tokens.


----------



## Kalishnikov-47 (Jun 4, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> yea but if either wracks or grotesques are going to be plastic, its going to be wracks, not grotesques.



Actually all rumours pointed to the Wracks being metal originally. From there the Resin rumour popped up. So the Haemonculi is going to be resin, we can assume that the Wracks would follow the same route since earlier rumours pointed toward them being metal. Plus I would rather the Grotesques be plastic anyways.

Unless of course you are privy to information regarding the status of Wracks being plastic, (I wish it were true) but I think they will be just like the Haemonculi, resin.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I see only two of the CSM special characters are on the list. I also heard that some models will get a rescuplt not just a recasting.
I really hope they take this time to rescuplt Abaddon. He really could do with a nice resin model or failing that just make him the same size as the other Chaos Terminators.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Going on the assumption of missing models means new plastic releases then half the entire eldar range is missing from the same list. In fact the only boxed sets there are Striking Scorpions, Dark Reapers, Rangers and the Seer Council.

This means that Fire Dragons, Normal Harlequins, Howling Banshees, Swooping Hawks, Warp Spiders, Wraithguard, The other Farseer models, All Special Characters and the other Autarch are soon to be plasticated going on your assumption.

I personally think that there is many more to be done yet. These are just the first few.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Going on the assumption of missing models means new plastic releases then half the entire eldar range is missing from the same list. In fact the only boxed sets there are Striking Scorpions, Dark Reapers, Rangers and the Seer Council.
> 
> This means that Fire Dragons, Normal Harlequins, Howling Banshees, Swooping Hawks, Warp Spiders, Wraithguard, The other Farseer models, All Special Characters and the other Autarch are soon to be plasticated going on your assumption.
> 
> I personally think that there is many more to be done yet. These are just the first few.


Those models are probably plastic within 2013, I figured as much before all this. I'm more surprised that Striking Scorpions and Reapers aren't getting plastic. (Yet)


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Worth noting that when Mantic switched to the same process, the price of what was 5 metal undead wraiths (£14) stayed the same - but the amount you got doubled to 10!!!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> yes, we know Djinn. you try pinning chain snares though. they are super thin and are detailed to make drilling holes a pain in the ass as youd break them more times then not...


You can pin more or less anything with a little bit of effort. Ive pinned the spikes on Obliterators and it works like a charm. Just adjust your drill bit and tally along. Cover up with some GS if needed afterwards.
(my Obliterators havent lost a weapon so far in a few years of gaming)


Since this is confirmed now:
Wonder how many, if any, release surprises they will crank out? There could be loads of shiny things coming out of this one


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

It doesn't really matter whats on the list or not. How they can justify £10-15 for a single model is beyond me.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Those models are probably plastic within 2013, I figured as much before all this. I'm more surprised that Striking Scorpions and Reapers aren't getting plastic. (Yet)


Based on that they are going to leave nearly half the Eldar codex without any models for 2 years?

I simply cant see that happening.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

You can speculate all you want. Seems stupid to do so however. This is an interim list for Resin figures, and speaks nothing of plastics, so why bother even basing your speculations of plastic series on this list at all? duh duh duh dumb.

CP


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> You can speculate all you want. Seems stupid to do so however. This is an interim list for Resin figures, and speaks nothing of plastics, so why bother even basing your speculations of plastic series on this list at all? duh duh duh dumb.
> 
> CP


because this is da intawebz and we all must speculate on random shit and blow it completely out of proportion until true proof has been shown!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> because this is da intawebz and we all must speculate on random shit and blow it completely out of proportion until true proof has been shown!


it would seem so...

Besides this list is bound to expand or shrink by the 28th anyways, it's just classic GW.

CP


----------



## inigo montoya (Feb 1, 2009)

I think this is the end for me. I despise resin - it simply breaks too easily. It is substantially cheaper to make, but they jack up the price 25%?

I have defended them for a long time now as a business that needs to make money, but between the new shipping rules, resin models, and price increases, I think I will head the way of PP/WM. 

I was horribly upset when I bought all of the new tyranid models, only to watch GW make my $1100 expenditure senseless - tyranids could beat space wolves - omg - we have to nerf them immediately. We have sold the bulk of the new models that we had projected, so go ahead and nerf them.

I am tired of being a floormat for a company that I give thousands of dollars a year to.
The ONLY way to reign this in is to completely stop buying their products. They will learn or they will burn. I have spent my last dollar, and it is sad because I needed quite a quantity of items to finish a GK army that will now hit ebay... ...I will be selling 4 5000+ point armies over the next few weeks, just gotta get pics. I hope more of you understand the need to boycott GW.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

inigo montoya said:


> I am tired of being a floormat for a company that I give thousands of dollars a year to.
> The ONLY way to reign this in is to completely stop buying their products. They will learn or they will burn. I have spent my last dollar, and it is sad because I needed quite a quantity of items to finish a GK army that will now hit ebay... ...I will be selling 4 5000+ point armies over the next few weeks, just gotta get pics. I hope more of you understand the need to boycott GW.


 
bye then. :bye:


Seriously - wtf is up with people and their nerd rage - wait until they come out and go and see one for yourself - if you dont like it then, well do as you please - but to chuck away all of that because of something we dont even know the full facts about...

I hate to say this, but you will be in a very very tiny minority of people. As others have pointed out in 99% of cases these price increases will add about £5-10 to the cost of an army, a bit more for an aspect warrior heavy eldar army.

I dont like price increases, I dont like expensive hobbies, I dont like spending money at all - but its not like GW charges 10x the price of other minature manufacturers, yes they charge a little bit more, but in almost all cases the quality is better, the games are better supported and the communities are far far larger.

The phrase 'cutting your nose off to spite your face' really does spring to mind.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Maidel said:


> bye then. :bye:
> 
> 
> Seriously - wtf is up with people and their nerd rage - wait until they come out and go and see one for yourself - if you dont like it then, well do as you please - but to chuck away all of that because of something we dont even know the full facts about...
> ...


Finally someone sees the big picture. Though I think PP gets new stiuff faster but GW makes it worth the wait noramlly. and this whole resin thing I think is gonna be better and give us a better quality product. People you all just need to wait and see what happens its not gonna be as bad as most think.
Another thing is everyone is bitchin about the poison factor of resin remember their are diffrent types of resin that are not toxic so consider that.


----------



## inigo montoya (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't know about your side of the ocean, but Warhammer is drying up in the midwest of the US. We had 3 nice shops here - college community with ~150,000 people. Now we have one. A large number of players are jumping ship to WM / dystopian/ whatever because of costs BEFORE the increases. Less players at tournaments, less in the leagues, just less. Oddly, when you ask the guys that aren't participating any more, cost is the predominant issue. Now it costs more. MUCH more in a number of countries.

It is ok though, right? Everything is just dandy! This decline in gamers isn't gw's fault - wait - they are still gaming, just not this game.

As far as resin goes, are you serious? I need to see a resin model to know that resin is fragile? I need to hold it to know resin breaks easier than plastic? Seriously?

How do you figure your cost increase on an army - there was just a 20 - 25% across the board increase wasn't there?


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

inigo montoya said:


> I don't know about your side of the ocean, but Warhammer is drying up in the midwest of the US. We had 3 nice shops here - college community with ~150,000 people. Now we have one. A large number of players are jumping ship to WM / dystopian/ whatever because of costs BEFORE the increases. Less players at tournaments, less in the leagues, just less. Oddly, when you ask the guys that aren't participating any more, cost is the predominant issue. Now it costs more. MUCH more in a number of countries.
> 
> It is ok though, right? Everything is just dandy! This decline in gamers isn't gw's fault - wait - they are still gaming, just not this game.


This side of the 'pond' there are no other games. I am being a bit facious there, but I would honestly say that in the UK, GW makes up 95% of all wargaming. Its not the same in the US - you have stores that sell wargames in general (Flgs? or something) We simply dont have that in the UK - its GW or some tiny independant which goes out of business in a year.



> As far as resin goes, are you serious? I need to see a resin model to know that resin is fragile? I need to hold it to know resin breaks easier than plastic? Seriously?


Thats like saying all plastics are strong - they arent - there are litterally 1000s of different types of plastic - some are suitable for making models from, others arent.

Ive had not issues with forgeworld resin that a hairdyer couldnt fix. 



> How do you figure your cost increase on an army - there was just a 20 - 25% across the board increase wasn't there?


No, there wasnt. And, on top of that, some armies rely more on metal (now resin) models than others - Eldar aspect warriors are all non plastic appart from dire avengers - whereas you can build an entire marine army without buying a single metal model. Thats why there is a difference.


----------



## inigo montoya (Feb 1, 2009)

I see a 10 - 25% increase in the prices across the board. I know that a buisness needs to maintain profitability, but decreasing production costs while increasing the cost in the current global economy is asinine. We are getting fewer and fewer young players, and this will just perpetuate the cycle. 

My rant is not entirely about finecasting, it is more of a last straw to me. We do have options over here. I love 40k - really - I have been playing for about 15 years - but there is an "it is just too much" point, and this might be it.

Good profits from a successful business = good.
Reducing cost ind increasing price = greed.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

inigo montoya said:


> I see a 10 - 25% increase in the prices across the board. I know that a buisness needs to maintain profitability, but decreasing production costs while increasing the cost in the current global economy is asinine. We are getting fewer and fewer young players, and this will just perpetuate the cycle.


Yea - wrong thread for that - this is talking about the metal to resin change - there is another thread where peope are complaining about the over all price rises. 



> We do have options over here. I love 40k - really - I have been playing for about 15 years - but there is an "it is just too much" point, and this might be it.


Fair enough, good luck to you. The UK doesnt have another alternative thats widely supported.



> Good profits from a successful business = good.
> Reducing cost ind increasing price = greed.


No - you got that all backwards:

good profits from a successful business = greed - thats because if they are a successful business already then they have a good chance to reduce prices.

GW is NOT a successful business - they only just got back into profit, and that was done by cutting staff and closing all but the most profitable of shops.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

If you don't like the cost, then don't buy as often, it is as simple as that. An army doesn't need to be immediately completed with a splurge of €600+. I spend about a hundred euro every 3-4 months accumulating an army over a few months and years, therefore spending slightly less and only buying things when i have a bit of spare cash.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> If you don't like the cost, then don't buy as often, it is as simple as that. An army doesn't need to be immediately completed with a splurge of €600+. I spend about a hundred euro every 3-4 months accumulating an army over a few months and years, therefore spending slightly less and only buying things when i have a bit of spare cash.


Thats how your suppose to do it. Me yeah I have splurged before but normally I just build my army one or 2 units ata time


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

aparently you can bend the swords on 90 degrees and they won't break. This new resin stuff is very cool according to some people who saw it. 

from kroothawk @ dakka:


> Tlotsqi wrote:
> From a french retailer (GW salesman call):
> *GW definitely stop metal products, except for exceptionnal products.
> *Finecast minis are dedicated to veterans so they recommend to sell plastic kits to yong players.
> ...





> Asensur wrote:
> Premium stores meeting with GW at Spain comes back with a couple of news:
> 
> ·Same minis, different moulds using master minis. New details in figures (Capellan on Jumpack, for example, has a new decor in bolter)
> ...


----------



## inigo montoya (Feb 1, 2009)

I almost HAVE to buy the bulk at once - my FLGS has a frequent buyer club that gives 10% on purchases. Spend over 200 for 20% and 300 for 30%. I buy in $300 lots.

I am being melodramatic, but I am indeed done. I will keep the three armies that mean something to me and sell the rest. I will continue to play, but I will not spend another dime.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

inigo montoya said:


> I almost HAVE to buy the bulk at once - my FLGS has a frequent buyer club that gives 10% on purchases. Spend over 200 for 20% and 300 for 30%. I buy in $300 lots.
> 
> I am being melodramatic, but I am indeed done. I will keep the three armies that mean something to me and sell the rest. I will continue to play, but I will not spend another dime.


I honestly think your goin the extreme. Just spend less on it. Its hobby nothing more.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

looks like I will have to pay 30 dollars for new specail characters now, that sucks hardcore I must say.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

inigo montoya said:


> I almost HAVE to buy the bulk at once - my FLGS has a frequent buyer club that gives 10% on purchases. Spend over 200 for 20% and 300 for 30%. I buy in $300 lots.
> 
> I am being melodramatic, but I am indeed done. I will keep the three armies that mean something to me and sell the rest. I will continue to play, but I will not spend another dime.


Well then, nothing has changed for you. You will still buy in $300 batches, that won't get any more expensive, you will just get slightly less for your $300.


----------



## Overbear (May 10, 2011)

This won't affect how I buy, just where. As someone who has almost exclusively metal figures in his army. This change just means I will buy used on ebay and craigslist rather than new from the store. My money will end up in others hands not in GW's hands, mores the pity for them.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Overbear said:


> This won't affect how I buy, just where. As someone who has almost exclusively metal figures in his army. This change just means I will buy used on ebay and craigslist rather than new from the store. My money will end up in others hands not in GW's hands, mores the pity for them.


Unless you are an eldar or an sob collector how has it been possible to do that for at least 15 years. No troop models (appart from sisters) have been made in metal since that point.


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

Having just read through all 17 pages, i will say this: about damn time.
Resin is lighter, more detailed, and easier to work with than metal, just a bit dissapointed in the price rise.
As for him who spends $300 at a time - calm down, do you need to buy in bulk? In the last 2 years I have bought:
1 gk strike squad
1 gk dreadknight
2 codex's

and been given a valkyrie for my bday/xmas last year.
I havent bought a new figure for my main (nid 2.5K) army in about 3 years, im just still painting them.

If you are spending that much on 40k every couple of months- a price rise is/should be the least of your problems.


----------



## Irbian (Sep 2, 2010)

A FLGS owner has posted this in his spanish forum.



> Hola a todos,
> 
> este fin de semana he tenido la oportunidad de ver de forma privilegiada en la sede de Games Workshop Barcelona, las nuevas miniaturas de Citadel Finecast, ya he leído en algun foro las primeras críticas arrojadas desde la oscuridad y el desconocimiento, por eso y como testigo directo creo que podré arrojar alguna luz sobre el asunto.
> 
> ...


Main points:
- No bubbles, easy to remove mold lines, superglue works fast on it. 
- Manfred Von Carstein just glued was launched to the ground and survived
- Material is able to provide more complicated positions in the miniatures
- Molds will be changed more frequently and the process, will be more artesanal

Source


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

A bad Google Translate for those that can't read spanish...



> Hi everyone,
> 
> This weekend I had the opportunity to see how privileged at the headquarters of Games Workshop Barcelona, ​​the new Citadel miniatures Finecast, I've read in some forum the first criticisms thrown out of the darkness and ignorance, so as witness I think I can shed direct light on the matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

I like it, also means I won't have to buy my characters direct. And probably the new necrons will come out in better detail and better poses (unlike the haemonculi with his surprise pose)


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

ashikenshin said:


> I like it, also means I won't have to buy my characters direct. And probably the new necrons will come out in better detail and better poses (unlike the haemonculi with his surprise pose)


that model disgusts me, i might buy it to burn it...

actually id probably buy it and tinker with it to make it look sinister and evil, rather then 'SUPRISE!'


----------



## Overbear (May 10, 2011)

Maidel said:


> Unless you are an eldar or an sob collector how has it been possible to do that for at least 15 years. No troop models (appart from sisters) have been made in metal since that point.


Because over 3/4 of my models predate most the folks here. Your talking to a OLD school player here that has only recently come back to the fold. Heck some of my drednaughts are mark 1 "walking eggs". You would be shocked what I still have new, in the box never opened.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Overbear said:


> Because over 3/4 of my models predate most the folks here. Your talking to a OLD school player here that has only recently come back to the fold. Heck some of my drednaughts are mark 1 "walking eggs". You would be shocked what I still have new, in the box never opened.


hehe - well join the club - Ive been here since the start of rogue trader, just wish my copy was hard back, damn cheap parents...

But it kinda proves my point - you havent exactly been a regular purchaser from GW recently


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh no, Archaon's just gone up to £30? Whatever am I going to do?

Oh, actually, that's alright, I just remembered, I bought him before the Price Rise.

Although it does make me laugh that Archaon @ £30 is more expensive than Be'lakor, which is larger and metal (although perhaps crucially not supported further than as a Winged Daemon Prince), who's less than £19.


----------



## Overbear (May 10, 2011)

Maidel said:


> hehe - well join the club - Ive been here since the start of rogue trader, just wish my copy was hard back, damn cheap parents...
> 
> But it kinda proves my point - you havent exactly been a regular purchaser from GW recently


I have been playing catch-up...but yea I see what you are saying. still...metal was always more fun to work with for me, plastic is easer yes, but metal was the challenge.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Overbear said:


> I have been playing catch-up...but yea I see what you are saying. still...metal was always more fun to work with for me, plastic is easer yes, but metal was the challenge.


My space wolf army has each squad consisting of 1-2 new plastic models, 2-3 previous generation plastic models, 2-3 2nd edition metal body/plastic army space wolves and 1 rogue trader era space marine.

I like variation !


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> and that condition would be a worry if you worked day in day out with resin dust and didnt wear a dust mask, however every other sunday for an hour as a hobby you might just be safe if you wear a dust mask.
> 
> Just to clarify GW is classed as a toy manufacture in the UK which has some of the strictest legislation on toy safety in the world, im 100% sure they wouldn't be putting there name on a product that in anyway could cause injury or illness if used correctly.
> What ever the material is it will be safe enough to be used for the purpose of model building including anything like sanding and cutting, even forgeworld resin is non toxic and a dust mask is advised because the dust is an IRRITANT not because it causes cancer or makes your cock fall off.



Bits....a 14yo kid is likely never going to wear a mask. Also just like smoking researches aren't positive how much exposure is needed to cause problems down the line. Granted from my experience most patients I have treated with similar coditions had years of exposure but would you want to take that chance with your kids? I wouldn't but many parents that are shelling out for this hobby don't take the time to research these things. I know that this won't change the move to resin but I just Pray that there are some LARGE warnings on the package.

Doc


----------



## Overbear (May 10, 2011)

docgeo said:


> Bits....a 14yo kid is likely never going to wear a mask. Also just like smoking researches aren't positive how much exposure is needed to cause problems down the line. Granted from my experience most patients I have treated with similar coditions had years of exposure but would you want to take that chance with your kids? I wouldn't but many parents that are shelling out for this hobby don't take the time to research these things. I know that this won't change the move to resin but I just Pray that there are some LARGE warnings on the package.
> 
> Doc


Im sorry "Doc" but 99.9% of that "danger" is overblown by the medical community as a whole. 

Look at me, We use to blow out brake and clutch dust with an air gun (asbestos), we washed our hands in parts cleaner, never wore masks when spraying primer or paint...and everyone I know is just fine. Been working on resin and metal parts for ages, never wore a mask...nothing. Hell I use to work on gas lines in a VW bug, with a cigarette hanging off my lip (lit).

Yea sure some TINY little % of the population might be 'more sensitive' to it...but who cares? Your asking a company to spend $ for labels and such, for 1% of 1%? Really?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

docgeo said:


> Bits....a 14yo kid is likely never going to wear a mask. Also just like smoking researches aren't positive how much exposure is needed to cause problems down the line. Granted from my experience most patients I have treated with similar coditions had years of exposure but would you want to take that chance with your kids? I wouldn't but many parents that are shelling out for this hobby don't take the time to research these things. I know that this won't change the move to resin but I just Pray that there are some LARGE warnings on the package.
> 
> Doc


Doc...GW cant be sued for peoples inability to protect themselves, if children and parents are ignoring the warnings and not following safety notices and instructions its simply tough shit, and previously stated for a material to be used in a toy it must have been given the all clear, therefore with the correct handling and relevant safety warnings i would be perfectly happy for a child of mine to use resin parts and cut them and sand them if they needed to, if they get a sore throat because they didnt wear a dust mark i would mock them and point out there folly in the hope they do the right thing next time.
gamers use knives and sharp tools, solvent based sprays and strong and solvent based adhesives, why the sudden paranoia over resin? 

Im not happy about the change as i quite like metal models, but im going into this with an open mind,if the quality is good or better and the material is durable and lighter its a good thing, if it keeps the prices stable (time will tell) that will be a bonus too.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> gamers use knives and sharp tools, solvent based sprays and strong and solvent based adhesives, why the sudden paranoia over resin? .


I can testify (as can the scars on my hands, finger and arms...) that knives are sharp. :biggrin:

But seriously - a GW clipper could take your little finger off (if you didnt have thick fingers like me...) I agree - models used to be made out of LEAD - this is always a hobbie that has contained warning notices.

Ive just picked up my GW primer can - it has LOTS of warning notices on the back:

Extremely flamable

16+

Irritant

Solvent abuse can kill instantly


id say they have themselves covered on that one.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I love, and hate metal models at the same time.

My love for the weight, and the amazing detail of them
My hate for the chipping of the paint, the 'if you drop it it might dent in and never be fixable'

if the resin can keep the detail or improve upon it from the metals, and remove my hates, then it comes out as a plus for me... though looking at that haemonculi sculpt makes me wana buy a ticket to the UK to smack whoever the F*** designed that pose


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

its a conspirecy the give us all cancer! down with our evil child killing gamesworkshop overlords!


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> I love, and hate metal models at the same time.
> 
> My love for the weight, and the amazing detail of them
> My hate for the chipping of the paint, the 'if you drop it it might dent in and never be fixable'
> ...


which model is it - I really think I am missing something funny?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

is the resin 'haemonculi' arms spread out as if hes trying to be shot


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> is the resin 'haemonculi' arms spread out as if hes trying to be shot


ah...


Yes...


Erm - thats actually shocking.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

yeah, maybe posing him looking a little to the left and moving his arms a bit he might actually be kind of cool. 

I don't like flesh stuff from the DE codex so I won't buy it either way


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Im a laid back person, but that model actually has ME in an outrage at the pose


----------



## Cothbarton (Apr 4, 2011)

Cost Increases in Metal -> Resin.

Let us consider.


Metal cools quickly when casting. Say.... 1 minute, maybe?
Resin cures more slowly? 5 minutes? I'm guessing here. It might be more.

So to cast 1 "Man with a sword" in metal takes 1 minute.
To cast 1 "Man with a sword" in resin takes 5 minutes.

Then to cast the same number of resin figures in the same time as metal takes 5 times the workforce and machinery?

Five times the equipment investments. Five times the employee wages.


And let's not even get into wastage.

If the "Man with a sword" miscasts in metal, you melt him down and recast. 
If the "Man with a sword" miscasts in resin, you..... you cant melt him down. You have to throw him away. That's a total loss of resin material.

We might be lucky the prices arent going up more!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Honestly, I'm not miffed at all at the price raise. These are characters, which you shouldn't have that many in the army. What I *do* have a problem with however is the raising of battalions and regiments and the like. I'm buying a lot more of those.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> is the resin 'haemonculi' arms spread out as if hes trying to be shot


He just wants a hug.



This model hurts even my eyes, and my eyes are very resilient to ugly. I own mirrors.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> He just wants a hug.
> 
> 
> 
> This model hurts even my eyes, and my eyes are very resilient to ugly. I own mirrors.


no he wants to die, thats him begging us to burn him until GW gives him a better pose.


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

Hahah, that is a fail of a pose indeed.
And Resin is harder to misscast than WM, you dont even need centrifugal casters as I resin-cast sandbag components and custom/scratch built vehicle components surprisingly often, and the worse misscasts Ive had where small air bubbles - drop of superglue/GS and your sorted.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Lucky 60% of my purchases these day are forge world so this change will barley affect me.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh you can miscast resin, I have done it a few times.


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> Oh you can miscast resin, I have done it a few times.


Didnt say you couldnt, just that I find it happens less often than when I started off with WM. Couple that with WM scorching the silicone moulds - resin is easier to use, and messes up less.

Like I said, with Resin, assuming you've made the mould properly (bleed channels etc for air to flow out of the mould) then you should, at worst, have an air bubble or two - and these just need a little bit of Green stuff to fix.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Don't forget that whilst casting personal bits a dab of superglue will indeed fix a bubble, when casting to sell you can't have any flaws, no matter how seemingly insignificant.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Silvertabby tell that to Forgeworld! LOL.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

*dramatic pause* remember many donkeys died to bring us this information....


actually i think the price rise on resin is more to do with the fact its likely to be more labor intensive, i was under the impression that much of the metal casting was automated, it may be simply that resin casts are being done in some part by hand so the price increase has been due to the change in technique, also as we have not seen packing yet that may have to be factored into the costs.
though to be honest they could be just gouging us because they can, we can speculate all day long but the reality is shits going up in price, dont like it? dont buy it, dont want to pay for a character model why not convert your own? .... i know a website that can help....


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Overbear said:


> Im sorry "Doc" but 99.9% of that "danger" is overblown by the medical community as a whole.
> 
> Look at me, We use to blow out brake and clutch dust with an air gun (asbestos), we washed our hands in parts cleaner, never wore masks when spraying primer or paint...and everyone I know is just fine. Been working on resin and metal parts for ages, never wore a mask...nothing. Hell I use to work on gas lines in a VW bug, with a cigarette hanging off my lip (lit).
> 
> Yea sure some TINY little % of the population might be 'more sensitive' to it...but who cares? Your asking a company to spend $ for labels and such, for 1% of 1%? Really?


I think they have a moral obligation to the teeming masses of kids they try to sell too. I even agreed that it is a low threat but even one death is to many in my book. Plus they are marketing to kids so in my book there is smothing slimey about not warning kids and parents about the possible risks. One question...where besides your personal experience(and I am glad that you are healthy) do you get that we in the medical community have over blown the seriousness?? Have you ever had to look at a chest x-ray and then go break some bad news to a older Man and his wife?(sorry rhetorical question out of frustration)

@bits- I actually don't personally mind the switch to much if it means nicer models and easier conversions. It is about doing the right thing as a "Game Company" that markets to kids.:grin:

Doc


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Do they actually market the game at 'kids' I always thought it was aimed at over 12's which I'd define as teenagers, better known as 'cocky little ****'. 

Also, it's not the medical community who over egg the risk thing. The medical community do research and produce stats like 'this will lead to death in 1 in 10,000 cases'. The media get hold of that and run a story titled 'we're all gonna die!!!!!'

So I'd blame the media


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Well the ponit I see here is that Doc is right GW although markets to children 12 and up mainly I have seen plenty of children alot younger than 12 playing the game many fathers have made it a thing they both do together you father son bonding thing. If the product is hazardous to your health then GW should be putting the label on because as soon as someone has a bad reaction to the materials they use the BAM lawsuit in a half time and GW is shellin out money like crazy because billy was a moron and decided that resin dust was pretty to snort. 


Its called Sue Proofing. Why do resteraunts put wet floor signs out. So if someone busts their ass they can't sue and the place can well we warned you dumbass maybe next time you won't think doin the moonwalk on wet floor would be good idea.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Exactly Spore!

Well, there really isn't any such thing as "sue-proofing" especially not in the States. But any responsible retailer, has a duty to their customers to warn them about dangers associated with their products or services; both to avoid litigation, but also because a retailer who exposes their customer base to harmful things is endangering their future profits by alienating (or killing!) their customer base. 

The wet floor signs give visitors to a restaurant the necessary information to modify their behavior - slow down and walk more cautiously.

If the resin GW switch to is an irritant or a carcinogen, then they should be warning people. To borrow the previously mentioned random statistic, if 1/10,000 customers had an adverse reaction to handling the resin or its dust, then GW has potentially hundreds of lawsuits on their hands AND a public relations nightmare.

Can you imagine if in the mid 80's "My Little Pony" toys were found to contain arsenic? The number of little kids gnawing on and playing with those ponies . . . Hasbro would have been in serious trouble.


Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

YEAH!!!! We are all on the same..protest the kids...sheet of music. I have five kids and three of them are starting to get old enough to play so I am overly sensitive to this issue. Also this is a good practice for GW to save their buisness. If one "little John" comes down with an illness becaus eof the product the US news people will have a field day. Then that so called new market of younger kids with mom/dads money won't be allowed to "buy in" to GW games. This would hurt their bottomline.

Don't get me wrong I feel strongly that parents need to know what their kid are doing but lets face facts most buy them stuff to keep them out of their hair....that is sad.

Doc


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Anything toxic would have to be labelled as such, as Bits has already pointed out, GW products are toys so come under very tight legislaton in the UK, they simply would not be allowed to sell toys made of toxic resin, it's not going to happen. 
Unfortunately you can't legislate against stupidity, if the packaging says use a mask while sanding or cutting and little johnny decides to rub the dust in his eyes then it's his fault.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Silvertabby tell that to Forgeworld! LOL.


That's why they will replace miscast bits. They however are a tiny operation compared to GW worldwide sales, who in no way can afford to be shoddy on the scale they work to. :wink:


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I have "knock on wood" had good luck and customer support from Forge World.

Doc


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> actually i think the price rise on resin is more to do with the fact its likely to be more labor intensive, i was under the impression that much of the metal casting was automated, it may be simply that resin casts are being done in some part by hand so the price increase has been due to the change in technique, also as we have not seen packing yet that may have to be factored into the costs.


GW's white metal minis are die-cast, and whilst dies aren't very good at capturing detail or hiding seam lines, you can make eleventy _billion_ casts with them before they start showing wear. Believe me, blister models were more expensive just because we'd pay for them; being metal they're weightier and feel like you're getting 'more' for your money.

Resin on the other hand uses flexible silicone molds which are highly prone to damage and wear out extremely quickly compared to the steel dies and billet molds used for metal and plastic minis. Offsetting that is the fact that silicone molds are extremely cheap, so it's a case of frequently replacing a cheap mold vs an extremely expensive mold that lasts an age. Overall resin models are slightly more expensive to manufacture, but have some very obvious detail advantages.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

From what i've heard, GW is NOT changing molds, they're spin-casting the new resin, and using the same Moulds they always did.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Creon said:


> From what i've heard, GW is NOT changing molds, they're spin-casting the new resin, and using the same Moulds they always did.


That goes against what the gw from GW spain said, even if it was a terrible google translation - where does you info come from?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Creon said:


> From what i've heard, GW is NOT changing molds, they're spin-casting the new resin, and using the same Moulds they always did.


um yeah, no.

Metal molds do NOT work for resin. so they WILL be redoing the molds from the masters at the very minimum


----------



## fesoj (May 18, 2011)

mmm...well...aslong as theyre better quality than the FW resin...its fine...
my only worry is that they will be more brittle...at least the metal stuff bent..and plastic bends alot...im quite heavy handed you see!!!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

fesoj said:


> mmm...well...aslong as theyre better quality than the FW resin...its fine...
> my only worry is that they will be more brittle...at least the metal stuff bent..and plastic bends alot...im quite heavy handed you see!!!


reports say that someone bent the Tyrants bone sword 90 degrees and it did not break.


----------



## fesoj (May 18, 2011)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> reports say that someone bent the Tyrants bone sword 90 degrees and it did not break.


wow....thats like bouncy rubber resin then....well i dont mind the swap to resin...its generally nicer to mould and stuff than metal...
its just all the price hikes i dont like..but thats another story..lol...


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Shame about the feel of the metal models though...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> reports say that someone bent the Tyrants bone sword 90 degrees and it did not break.


My poop can report the same thing. It bent 90 degrees and didn't break. I must be eating correctly. 

CP


----------



## Irbian (Sep 2, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> My poop can report the same thing. It bent 90 degrees and didn't break. I must be eating correctly.
> 
> CP


Have you considered make miniatures from it?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Irbian said:


> Have you considered make miniatures from it?


i think i'll be sticking with Soylent Green actually, it's a much more bountiful medium. 

CP


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> i think i'll be sticking with Soylent Green actually, it's a much more bountiful medium.
> 
> CP


At least you found a productive use for our dead.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

@TheSpore--hey I took a class at the Manassas Nova campus while I was at George Mason....are you near there?


Doc


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Will Resin models come in Blisters, boxes or bags? :/


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

From Warseer. Search spin-casting. From a contact I have who's somewhat "in the know". I'm not promising it's right, it's just what i've heard.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

So are the prices going up only outside Europe? Thats what I have gathered.
And are all models being made into resin immediately onthe 28th? I need to grab precious metal models as soon as! (for some reason I just really like metal minatures).


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

TheSpore said:


> At least you found a productive use for our dead.


yessir! And generally, i can haul them away free of charge. heaven knows there's enough homeless about with no next of kin. :victory:

CP


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> yessir! And generally, i can haul them away free of charge. heaven knows there's enough homeless about with no next of kin. :victory:
> 
> CP


Do you like Extra Crispy or Original Recipe? I prefer my hobo's extra crispy.:so_happy:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Hobo's are so Blase drug addicts, and prostitutes are the new hip choice.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Hobo's are so Blase drug addicts, and prostitutes are the new hip choice.


Yeah but when you kill a prostitute she is then just a dead hooker.

OT: I was talking to my guy at the shop and from the sounds of it this resin is going to be quite good.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Creon said:


> From Warseer. Search spin-casting. From a contact I have who's somewhat "in the know". I'm not promising it's right, it's just what i've heard.


Great a warseer rumour... :laugh:

I wont say you are definately wrong - but I will eat my cat if they are using the same molds and same molding process.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

docgeo said:


> ...protest the kids...


Is it wrong that the first thing that made me think of was this?










:grin:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Creon said:


> From Warseer. Search spin-casting. From a contact I have who's somewhat "in the know". I'm not promising it's right, it's just what i've heard.


well they are bullshitting you, as i said before, they CAN NOT use the same molds, they HAVE to make new molds, why? because METAL MOLDS are vastly different to RESIN molds, they need to be made differently, Resin molds are closer to the plastic, then metal.

Why do you think that they dont have everything in plastic already?

everyone on warseer is full of shit, i dont think a single good rumor that originates on that site has had any merrit, the only rumors that have merrit on there they took from other sources.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> everyone on warseer is full of shit, i dont think a single good rumor that originates on that site has had any merrit, the only rumors that have merrit on there they took from other sources.


No no - you got that all backwards.

Loads of GOOD rumours start there all the time - problem is that none of them have any basis in fact :so_happy:


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> Is it wrong that the first thing that made me think of was this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahaahahah...I wish someone would get a picture during an IMF protest of someone holding a down with GW sign....it would be very funny.

doc


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Maidel said:


> No no - you got that all backwards.
> 
> Loads of GOOD rumours start there all the time - problem is that none of them have any basis in fact :so_happy:


lol... of coarse good rumor implicates that they have fact in them


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> lol... of coarse good rumor implicates that they have fact in them


I heard a really good rumour - that rumour was that they were reversing all the price rises.


It was utterly made up - but it was still a great rumour :biggrin:


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

docgeo said:


> hahahahahahaahahah...I wish someone would get a picture during an IMF protest of someone holding a down with GW sign....it would be very funny.
> 
> doc


Next best thing...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Cypher871 said:


> Next best thing...


i think you should photo shop that banner to say "thunder cats hoooooo"


----------



## billybox (May 17, 2011)

This so reminds me of when I was in college and GW switched from lead-based models to pewter. Oh no! A squad of eldar costs $11 now?! I think they've gone _up_ in value, even accounting for inflation. I'm not sure the same will be true of resin.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Cypher871 said:


> Next best thing...




*I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!*


Doc


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

I am not happy with this one bit. I lucius should always be made of metal for I will not stand for my likeness to be modified and the least they could do is upgrade me to a MC


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Seriously...we need a forum intervention here...lol


Doc


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

docgeo said:


> Seriously...we need a forum intervention here...lol
> 
> 
> Doc


Hello my name is Azkaellon and i have a problem with all the whining and bitching.
:laugh:

Really thought i love the change resin makes me tingle inside for possibly new conversions!


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

no...lol...I am talking about crazy Lucius....lol

I don't mind the resin as long as warning stickers are placed so kids and their parents are aware of the possible risks.

Doc


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

warning: will make you cough if resin dust is inhaled, wear a mask if you dont like coughing


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

lol...something..anything

Doc


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Lucius_the_Eternal said:


> I, Lucius, should always be made of metal for I will not stand for my likeness to be modified and the least they could do is upgrade me to a MC


I've read 'Fulgrim'. Your ego already counts as an MC on its own


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Svartmetall said:


> I've read 'Fulgrim'. Your ego already counts as an MC on its own


My ego isnt the only big thing I own:mrgreen:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Lucius_the_Eternal said:


> My ego isn't the only big thing I own :mrgreen:


That's not what it says on the wall in the men's toilets on the _Pride of the Emperor_


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> That's not what it says on the wall in the men's toilets on the _Pride of the Emperor_


hahahahahahahahahahahahahha!!:goodpost:


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

Svartmetall said:


> That's not what it says on the wall in the men's toilets on the _Pride of the Emperor_


BURNNNN!!!!! XD


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

interesting how they release this stuff on the day the prices jump up across the entire range... 

£25 + for a Tactical Squad?

and £36 for Calgar and his Honour Guard? thats mental.... resin is supposed to be a cheaper alternative to metal, GW have basically taken away your chocolate and replaced it with cracker wheat and with a dirty great big smile, demanded we pay more for it.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

OK. I went into GW which is near to head office and he knows some of the facts. Here are some:

1. It is not actually made of resin. They are infact made of a more hybridised version of plastic and resin. Imagine the resin used by warmachine but much softer. So that you can slice it with a knife rather easily.

2. It is NOT carcinogenic in any sense. So in fact an 11 year old can pick one up if he has the money.

3. The price increase is due to as the company puts it because they have invested over £2,000,000 on making new molds and they are in fact commisioning another company to make the material.

4. Gradually most of the range is getting remade from metal. However some items will be left in metal.

5. The new kits in fact sound amazing. For those who have built a metal model with wings like Azhag know how annoying it is to pin the damn thing together. Now though it can easily be superglued together within a few minutes.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

It is a crying shame that a company as large as they are could put out a report like yours to us. That would have saved some of the frustration and anger some people had.


Doc


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm not bothered much, as long as the price will go down for once later on

Edit: easier to put together! damn! i bought a metal model today and I've only put two parts on...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> I'm not bothered much, as long as the price will go down for once later on
> 
> Edit: easier to put together! damn! i bought a metal model today and I've only put two parts on...


no where do i see it say prices will go down later on.

I hope they do, but they probably wont.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

docgeo said:


> It is a crying shame that a company as large as they are could put out a report like yours to us. That would have saved some of the frustration and anger some people had.
> 
> 
> Doc


Well today it was not just me that had some odd questions regarding the thing in general. I am glad we still have a safe manager who is happy to let us know of some things in advance.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

hmmm o well that sucks the cheapest model there is going to be at lest $27 plus NZ.
There going to start losing players big time hear if they keep with these price rises.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> I'm not bothered much, as long as the price will go down for once later on


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

You have more chance of a Rocking Horse taking a dump on your lawn than GW lowering prices!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Cypher871 said:


> You have more chance of a Rocking Horse taking a dump on your lawn than GW lowering prices!


Yes i have only ever seen one product reduce in price (outside of the vat decrease a few years ago) in 20 years of collecting GW models


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> Yes i have only ever seen one product reduce in price (outside of the vat decrease a few years ago) in 20 years of collecting GW models


Must have been a while ago then, ive been collecting 13 years now, and can only remember prices dropping once, and that was the vat cut :\
(theres been sales for models being replaced, and for a GW store's 10th anniversary, but I doubt they count.)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Isnt the fine cast release tomorrow? I SO wanna drive to memphis now.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

No the release is the 28th, but we're getting an advanced look in the GW blog tomorrow


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Isnt the fine cast release tomorrow? I SO wanna drive to memphis now.


no, the full announcement is tomorrow (monday) the full 'release' is the 28th, along with the price hike.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I need to call and see if there is an event associated with this making it worth driving down.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

There is in my store. I am guessing there might be in yours.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would have to drive to GW HQ NA, I am sure they are doing something. I already know my first Finecast model. Going to pick up Eldrad.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Shame none of the models they are releasing I actually want, may go for the Dark Angels Chapter master if I do a new army but that's it.


----------



## Hiroku9 (May 23, 2011)

I just want a resin Typhus or Fateweaver. Either of those will seal the deal for me. I won't complain a bit about any costs as long as I can get some good modelling out of it.


----------

